# Fleetwood Terry Manor help



## wlksquiet (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got my very firt travel trailer. It was something I've wanted a good while now, and this deal was just too good to pass. It needs a decent amount of work, but is by no means beyond repair. 
One of the "things" I sacrificed in such a very low price was the title. Can anyone tell me if there is anyplace on the trailer to find numbers or a code that will help me discover the year model? It's a 35' 355F. Does anyone also have any links for sites that sell various parts and accessories? Would appreciate any help!
Thanks,
JR


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

JR, I dont know specifically about fleetwoods, but they may a few places to check would be inside a closet/wardrobe door, or even a cabinet door. Sometimes there is a sticker there that may contain the ID #. Also on travel trailers, many times you can find it stamped on the A frame up towards the front of the camper. I have also seen some inside the door frame, like if you were outside and the camper door was open, inside the frame there may be a tag. I will see what I can dig up, but that is where I would start.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

I have seen them stamped and plate mounted to the frame in front, as well as inside/behind a kitchen door, which was a sticker or tag.


----------



## wlksquiet (Mar 11, 2009)

I sure appreciate the advice! I'll start checking later on today. I did notice a stamped steel plate on the front of the frame, and tried to copy it down. Not sure how to read what I got off of it though.
Thanks,
JR


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Let us know what you find, and we can try and help decipher it.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

There should be a serial number stamped on the frame of teh trailer at the jack area, also a steel plate on the driver side of the trailer lower corner with date of manufacture and serial #


----------

